# Unbekannte Mailserver-Malware spammt ungebremst



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

heise Security - Unbekannte Mailserver-Malware spammt ungebremst


> Das Besondere an den E-Mails: Sie scheinen nicht von simplen Trojanern mit rudimentären Mail-Funktionen zu stammen, sondern von einem vollständigen Mailserver (Mail Transfer Agent, MTA), der sich auf noch unbekannte Weise in zahlreichen Windows-Systemen eingenistet hat.


Abhilfe:  Window muß abgeschafft werden...


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Unbekannte Mailserver-Malware spammt ungebremst*



webwatcher schrieb:


> heise Security - Unbekannte Mailserver-Malware spammt ungebremst
> Abhilfe:  Window muß abgeschafft werden...



Muhahaha... klingt wie: Auto springt nicht an - Abhilfe: Auto muss abgeschafft werden.
:-p


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Unbekannte Mailserver-Malware spammt ungebremst*

So war es auch gedacht: als Erheiterung...
heise online - Drei unsichere Programme pro Update-Check


> Aber als Trend kann man durchaus ablesen, dass die Windows-Welt deutlich sicherer wäre, wenn Adobe und Sun ihre Hausaufgaben erledigen würden. Die beiden Firmen dominieren den Top-10-Pranger der meisten verwundbaren Installationen sehr deutlich; rund 70 Prozent der unsicheren Programme gehen auf die Kappe dieser zwei Firmen. Aber auch Apple mit Quicktime sowie WinAmp und Skype sollten etwas unternehmen, um ihre Anwender besser zu schützen.




PS: Windows  off-line ohne  jedes Applicationsprogramm  zählt zu den sichersten OS...
( jetzt darf wieder gelacht werden...)


----------

